# Going to BBW Vegas Winter Bash?



## jafura (Feb 16, 2014)

Who is all going to the Vegas Winter Bash?


----------



## J34 (Feb 20, 2014)

No need for this thread. There is an events forum for this, and a thread about this already.


----------

